# help choosing mild cam for 389



## Asuryan9 (May 3, 2012)

Hey all, I have a 66 389 thats getting a refresh for my 66 Gto (tho not a Gto engine.)
Want a mild cam to put in there, gain a little power, better sounding, with more of a lope to it.

Anyone have any suggestions they have seen in these engines?

Thanks
-Steve-


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

g.m. part # 9779068 is a nice cam for your motor. i put one in my '65 389 YF (bonneville motor) its got plenty of balls with the stock carter afb and has a nice idle. this cam has powered many pontiac performance engines. rickm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Rickm. If you're running stock heads and pistons, the 068 is hard to beat. Plenty of power all through the rpm range and a strong runner. Not much lope, though....lope is over rated (just means there is too much valve-opening at idle speeds to be efficient...= rich exhaust (fuel waste), accelerated engine wear, and contaminated engine oil.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

I went with a comp cams in my 400, they have a mild cam designed for improved economy and performance. The grind was xe250h, search you-tube videos for some pontiacs with this cam. I would email some of the cam company's with your setup and get their input. Don't forget zddp additive in your oil if you run a flat tappet style cam. The old cams are pretty good, I personally believe the new stuff they model and mass produce has an edge though......


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I am runing the summit 2801. Almost an exact copy of the pontiac 068 cam Very smooth idle. Nice chop out the exhaust though. I have no complaints. Unless you beef up the bottom end it's done by 5200 rpm. No reason to have a cam that works much above that anyway as these things are torque monsters. 360hp 420ftlbs is what the factory 1966 389 tri power was rated at.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 has a nasty, super-lopey Sig Erson single profile cam in it that I installed when I built the engine in '81. Sounds mean. Stings your eyes at idle, and shakes the whole car. It does, however, work very well in that 389. Good power from 1500 until blow-up range...at least until valve float. I loved it when I was 20 years old. Not so much, now. The motor has 50k on it now, and still runs great with no leaks, which is pretty amazing. If I ever pull it out to reseal it, I'll probably change the cam and heads....Just saying, the thought of a "mean lope" or a "Loud exhaust" is attractive, but the reality of _driving_ it every day can become tiresome...Camshafts and exhaust systems in the "sensible" range seem to work very well for every occasion.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

lope and mild do not mix.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to have the numbers to that cam would you? and would it work in a 400? I am putting together something that it would sound perfect for. not so much as a daily driver but a display type car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's a Sig Erson HI-Flo 1. Hydraulic tappet, single profile. It has a LOT of duration and is suitable only for a stick shift car with 3 series gears on up. (12" vacuum at idle). There are much better camshafts out there today.


----------

